# Massey Utility /compact - where built?



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

Does anyone know where the current Massey compact/utility tractors are made?


----------



## red-n-green (Sep 15, 2003)

*Massey tractors*

Massey's are made in several locations throughout the world. France, Brazil, Denmark, and the US all have plants which make either large tractors, combines, and hay equipment and other implements. Canada had a plant, but I am not sure if they still have one or not. I know the Pakistan and India have plants and I assume they make some of the utility tractors. I don't know where else they are made for sure. The small tractors have Iseki, Isuzu, and Toyosha engines. While the larger ones have Perkins, Valmet, Quadram, and Cummins engines.

Jay


----------



## JerryG (Jul 1, 2004)

*Current Compacts*

All current Massey compacts are made by Iseki. Iseki has been making them sense the early 1990s.


----------

